# I want to get back out there on the road



## rossi_mac (Aug 1, 2018)

Life has been busy, I used to run, have aged now have a couple of sprogs and find little time to myself. But I am aware of the health benefits of running so want to do it. In my prime over ten years ago I ran 10k's half's and even did London twice so in theory I know how to run! But I think I am a wee bit scared due to the old D!?! I'm fairly active with work bit of gardening and walking with family, but want to be proper fit again! 

How much kit would you take with you how far would you go? Would you test every mile or two? Would you not go if your levels were below 6?

If anyone has any pointers I'd love it I think I just need some confidence that I'll be fine!!

Cheers all

Rossi


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 1, 2018)

rossi_mac said:


> Life has been busy, I used to run, have aged now have a couple of sprogs and find little time to myself. But I am aware of the health benefits of running so want to do it. In my prime over ten years ago I ran 10k's half's and even did London twice so in theory I know how to run! But I think I am a wee bit scared due to the old D!?! I'm fairly active with work bit of gardening and walking with family, but want to be proper fit again!
> 
> How much kit would you take with you how far would you go? Would you test every mile or two? Would you not go if your levels were below 6?
> 
> ...


Hi Rossi sorry I can't help but hazard a guess that @Northerner will.  Good luck
WL


----------



## christophe (Aug 2, 2018)

Don’t know anything about running since one of my ACLs was destroyed playing rugby.. (there used to be some running prior to that but it’s a bit of a distant memory..!)
But.. do it, build up, go short and test.. go short and test and go again. That kind of thing.. test is the important part, you simply don’t know what is going on without measuring.
And 6 is fine..it’s a starting point that’s bang in the right range. Where it is after 10, 20 or 30 minutes or whatever is the tricky part.. carry what you need to test, bring something that raises your bg and provides some energy ( there are loads of things.. real food or sport specific, basically it’s carbs.. how much of it and how fast it gets into your blood) and go..
I learned that I wanted to be out there doing what I did before, no reason why not.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 2, 2018)

rossi_mac said:


> Life has been busy, I used to run, have aged now have a couple of sprogs and find little time to myself. But I am aware of the health benefits of running so want to do it. In my prime over ten years ago I ran 10k's half's and even did London twice so in theory I know how to run! But I think I am a wee bit scared due to the old D!?! I'm fairly active with work bit of gardening and walking with family, but want to be proper fit again!
> 
> How much kit would you take with you how far would you go? Would you test every mile or two? Would you not go if your levels were below 6?
> 
> ...


Hi Rossi

I can understand a nervousness with dealing with D whilst exercising.  I am not a runner, but know that we should be able to do whatever we want to do, it just takes a bit of organising.  There is a site called Runsweet (again I have failed on the tech front but hope that @Northerner or @Matt Cycle  can help with the hyper link) which looks at managing lots of different types and levels of activity.

I am not sure whether you are on Multiple Daily Injections or a pump, as this could make a difference.  I am not a runner but do a variety of exercise.  I would wait a while before starting if my level was below 5, and have a snack of some sort depending on how intense the activity.

On MDI 
If exercising after a meal I would have reduced my bolus for the carbs, taken a diluted juice with me to top  up levels as I go along (if you are able to use the Libre this is great as you can swipe to check whilst exercising and pick up when extra glucose is needed)
If exercising before a meal I would snack on a long acting carb before starting and then monitor as above.

On the pump
I turn down my Basal Insulin about 1 hour before I start, take dilute juice with me and monitor as I go along
I stop the basal at the end and monitor after as there is a danger of hypos whilst the stores of glucose are replaced

Weird rises after
A weird phenomenon I find is a steep rise after intense activity of about 1 hour.  With help from others on here I now snack straight after with appropriate bolus, and that seems to avoid  the spike (most of the time).

I hope that is of some help and I am sure someone who runs will be along soon.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi Rossi

I used to run many years ago and have taken it back up this year.  I started with a couch to 5k again,  one thing I have realised is that I am a lot slower than I used to be, but I have put that down to age and weight.  In regards to what kit I can't help as I am type 2 and not on insulin, but just wanted to say, you can do this and I am sure you will enjoy running again.  Hopefully the people mentioned above will be able to help.

Lorraine


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 2, 2018)

Well done Rossi-Mac.Kids ? whoed ev em. That's what life is about. I could catch the Bus but I am more into cycling.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi Rossi.  Not really a runner myself as I prefer the bike but in borrowing the phrase off a well known running shoes company - just do it.  I think people tend to over-analyse and worry about things that rarely happen regarding T1 and exercise.  When I was diagnosed 32 years ago I was given dire warnings about being careful because of exercise and hypos.  I set off on my bike for a ride a week after diagnosis in trepidation, half expecting to collapse in a coma.  Of course it never happened.   On the bike now before setting off the way I look at it is less than 6 have something to eat, between 6 and 12 fine, over 12 maybe think of a small correction.  None of these scenarios would stop me going out.  Over 14 it's recommended you wait until it drops as a liver dump could push it up higher and your legs will feel like lead anyway.

It depends how far you're going but as Christophe says I would start small and build up from there.  Always take some glucose with you.  To begin with I wouldn't adjust my insulin doses especially if it's just shorter runs.  A Libre would very handy as you can see exactly how you're blood sugar is behaving en route.  If you've not got a Libre then I'm not sure you would want to stop or need to test every mile or two.  For a 10 mile run you might want to test at 5 miles but if you say start with a 5k (3.1 miles) then you could check before and check when you get back.  Parkrun for 5km is fantastic and free.  If it's a fairly short run you're doing it's possible your blood sugar could rise due to the adrenaline and your liver releasing glucose.  Longer and you should start to see a fall.  How long these are and the effects is all down to the individual.  Also remember the longer the run the more likelihood blood sugar will drop during the run and carry on dropping when you get back.  Again this is very individual though.

The site SB mentioned is Runsweet which is useful.  Although the main thing is just getting out there and doing it.  You've obviously been used to running distances, T1 is just a minor inconvenience in comparison.  Once you get back into it you'll be fine.  Keep us updated on how you're getting on.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Aug 2, 2018)

Being a type 2 I can't really advise on balancing and stuff. I do think that it is important to start very gradually and not overdo it to begin with. Shortly after my diagnosis, the toughest thing that I was doing was 5K parkruns. Because I was coming from quite a low fitness level I found these really quite hard to start with. I also set up a gym and I can remember my early encounters with my sit ups bench. I thought that three sets of 10 sit ups would be a good starting point. On my next session my abs were so sore that I had to reduce it down to three sets of five for a while before building it back up. I tried not to have any pride about what I was doing, yes I'm out of shape I admit it, so I can't do too much yet but I'm determined to get better. Five years on I think that I've done OK.


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 4, 2018)

Hey thanks useful words from y'all.

I'll get out there soon. I bought a lightweight running jacket that has pockets to carry stuff and holds a bladder (like a camelbak) just need to work out what night is best for me I'd like it to be a regular thing to start with so it's easier to get out there then as I get back into the swing of it it should be easier (there is a plan!)

Thanks again for all pointers!

Rossi.


----------



## missclb (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi Rossie_Mac, 

I've never squeezed in a marathon, but i used to train middle distance with Edinburgh Harriers when i was younger, and I keep coming back to it as an adult. Restarting after diagnosis was a little scary, but it's totally worth it, for all the health benefits. I get frustrated that I'm not as good as I used to be, and it takes longer to build up, after a break. But hey-ho, I shouldn't complain.

I always make sure i'm running when my levels are stable - no active bolus insulin or the remnants of food in my system. I've found that morning runs before work, are the best for me. I used to do evenings, but that then meant that I was eating really late at night and not giving myself a chance to do any corrective doses. As you'll well know, it's a 'mental' game, running, and I used to find that the little devil in my head would use the ol' diabetes as an excuse whenever i needed to just grit my teeth and push on. It made me give up too easily. So i had to just start slow and short and test test test, then up my distance and/or speed only when i was confident that my levels would stay on track. 

I notice a difference if my levels are slightly elevated, I definitely perform much better if I can keep them around 5-6. I can generally go half an hour to an hour now without them changing much. I'd always have access to glucose tablets though, as I once had a hypo while out cycling many years ago, around Loch Rannoch, which was waaaaay bigger than I was expecting. That was scary and I never want to be in that position again. Nowadays I mostly run on a treadmill at home, which would make dealing with a hypo sooo much easier! lol. 

Anyways, GOOD LUCK! Go get 'em.


----------

